# NYC 50% OFF



## goaliedave (Mar 5, 2020)

Included in the latest Diamond 75%/50% off points sale, NYC for 1000 points a night


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 5, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Included in the latest Diamond 75%/50% off points sale, NYC for 1000 points a night


Probably has to do with recent corona outbreak in NYC.


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 7, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Included in the latest Diamond 75%/50% off points sale, NYC for 1000 points a night



That's still over a thousand points per night for a measly hotel room. And it's in New York. Blah.


----------



## WBP (Mar 24, 2020)

R.J.C. said:


> That's still over a thousand points per night for a measly hotel room. And it's in New York. Blah.



I don't know which is worse, contracting Coronavirus, or making eye or ear contact with an employee of Diamond Resorts International.


----------

